# Antique Machinery in Phoenix



## vocatexas (Mar 7, 2018)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/hvo/d/old-machinists-millsdrill/6514087336.html

Sure hope somebody can save them....


----------



## benmychree (Mar 7, 2018)

scrap


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 7, 2018)

i like the shaper, very cool!


----------



## Old junk (Mar 7, 2018)

Too bad I'm in nj I like old junk.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 7, 2018)

There are semi modern shapers out there for cheap, why buy junk?  Square ram shapers are scrap iron for the most part, they will come back as Harbor Freight crap.


----------



## dlane (Mar 7, 2018)

That’s why someone should save them , they’re better than anything HF sells in fact better than most all chi junk.
Semi modern - modern means engendered planned obsolescence , those were made to last.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 7, 2018)

By semi modern, I mean USA built machines from the 40s, 50s and 60s that were better in every way that worn out junkers from decades earlier, such as the pieces pictured.  Yes, they may be better than anything that HF sells, but that says vey little.  There is nothing at all wrong with QUALITY modern machinery; Some Chinese machinery is of some quality, but obviously HF is not in that market.


----------



## vocatexas (Mar 8, 2018)

benmychree said:


> scrap



Without actually seeing them, I wouldn't dismiss them out of hand. Some of that old 'scrap' has seen little use over the years and could be brought back to do some fine work.


----------



## Manderioli (Mar 8, 2018)

I would definitely check these machines out if I wasn't in Europe touring new regions.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 8, 2018)

If they were brought back to life and put in a business environment. OSHA would be all over you about the exposed drive train! For starters!


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 8, 2018)

benmychree said:


> By semi modern, I mean USA built machines from the 40s, 50s and 60s that were better in every way that worn out junkers from decades earlier, such as the pieces pictured.  Yes, they may be better than anything that HF sells, but that says vey little.  There is nothing at all wrong with QUALITY modern machinery; Some Chinese machinery is of some quality, but obviously HF is not in that market.




John, I think that some folks here like these old machines simply for what they are.  They don't need to be an alternative to anything else: Chinese,
recent American or whatever.  If a person's goal is to make parts, the newer stuff is great, but some people have other motives for
buying a machine which may not correspond with yours.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 8, 2018)

Sure would be nice to have , but I'm a dreamer livin on water with a love of champagne. No room no money no way to transport. But I would if I lived there and had room.


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 9, 2018)

Some years ago I would have been on my way to pick those up.  But now they just look like too much room taken up and too much work.  Some other fool can have them now.  Also, some of hi his estimated weight is way off.  No way that shaper weighs more than a ton.


----------

